# Solved Unable To Upload Pictures From Android Phone



## dave r (25 Sep 2020)

Nokia 3.1 phone running android with Samsung browser, using attach files in the reply box I'm unable to upload photos, the same if I use the drop image box, now is the problem my end or CC end? On my desktop it all works fine but my android tablet is the same.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2020)

Android works OK here..


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Android works OK here..
> 
> View attachment 549032





It looks like its my end then, I'll have another look at the firewall and the add blocker.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (25 Sep 2020)

Your description is a bit vague.
I have problems uploading when the internet connection is slow or dodgy. Uploading eventually times out.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Sep 2020)

Works ok here.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2020)

Doesn't work here, and I'm on a good wireless connection.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2020)

It also doesn't work on mobile data even though its a good signal.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Sep 2020)

Here's my effort of some pretty girls who I did not dare to approach....


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2020)

Well I've had a look and I'm still no wiser, I've checked both the firewall and the add blocker and all is fine, no blocking of the internet or the photo app, I've checked the photo app settings, the App is F-Stop, and can't see anything there, I've tried both on mobile data and wireless and its the same. On the bottom of the reply box on cyclechat theres attatch files, tapping that brings up the options Camera and file on the tablet and camera and downloads on the phone, tapping on flies or downloads takes me to my pictures, tapping one puts a tick on it and brings up open on the top of the screen, tapping on open takes me back to Cyclechat without uploading the file.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2020)

I've sorted it. it was a phone setting. 

*Solution 2: Alter setting on your phone*
If the above method doesn’t work, another solution would be to alter the device settings. However, this method is a bit complicated and it’s important to follow each step precisely.
Here’s the step-by-step process to *fix the unable to complete operation due to low memory* error through the “Settings” menu.
Step 1: Go to “Settings” and scroll down to select “Developer Options”.
Step 2: If you don’t find “Developer Options”, go to “About Device” and continue tapping the “Build Number” option until you see the “You are now a developer” message on your screen.
Step 3: Once you’re in the “Developer Options” menu, scroll down and uncheck the “Don’t Keep Activities” options to turn it off.


----------

